# Start of my layout



## Againtrains (Mar 6, 2016)

When I decided to get back into railroading. It had to be N scale because of living in apartment. Found a plan online for 2' by 4' and was going to put it above my dresser.






In trading old HO equipment for N scale I got this layout.






My daughter move out and then I had a spare room. Hmm.... layout construction started. Now I am to this point of the construction. Started out having one 2' by 4' section to having three 2' by 4' sections.












TACH]






I am using middle 1970's Codar throttle.






You might ask why the white board instead of pink. Number one reason, would have to borrow a truck. This white stuff was pre-cut and cheap. :laugh:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

one table to 3 tables is a GOOD thing :thumbsup:

looks like u are off to a good start, BUT, I would borrow the truck and spend the money. I think that beadboard stuff will be problems forever.

you can buy the extruded blue or pink or < green at Lowes > in 2' X 8'. take along a sharp knife or a handsaw if u need to cut it to fit the car.

just my thoughts, have fun with it


----------



## Againtrains (Mar 6, 2016)

cole226 said:


> one table to 3 tables is a GOOD thing :thumbsup:
> 
> looks like u are off to a good start, BUT, I would borrow the truck and spend the money. I think that beadboard stuff will be problems forever.
> 
> you can buy the extruded blue or pink or < green at Lowes > in 2' X 8'.


Lowes by me and/or Menards doesn't carry 2' x 8' extruded blue or pink. The board I got is NOT the beaded stuff. It does not have the R factor that the blue or pink. The price was right(cheap) and it works with very little mess.


----------

